# endlos-schleife???



## dassi87 (19. Nov 2007)

Hi

ich sitze gerade an einer recht komplexen aufgabe und muss als einen kleinen teil davon eine if-else-schleife einbauen. an sich ja recht billig... aber scheinbar habe ich was übersehen, wenn er die auf else springt hat er scheinbar keine abbruch bedingung mehr und mein browser bietet mir an ihn abzubrechen:




```
if (isNaN (RStart) || isNaN (REnde) || RStart%1 != 0 || REnde%1 != 0 )	
			{alert ("Fehlerhafte Eingaben!");}
		else   
		        {for (KRadius = RStart; KRadius = REnde; KRadius++)
			      KFlaeche = Math.pow (KRadius,2)*Math.Pi;
			      document.write (KFlaeche + "
") }
```


Hab ich da irgendwo ne endlos Schleife drin?

Liebe Grüße und danke

Dassi


----------



## maki (19. Nov 2007)

= ist eine Zuweisung und immer wahr 

Eine gute IDE warnt, Quellcode Formatirungen verbessern die Lesbarkeit.


----------



## SlaterB (19. Nov 2007)

du hast eine Endlosschleife, wenn RStart größer als REnde ist,
schreibe

for (KRadius = RStart; KRadius <= REnde; KRadius++) 

dann kann sowas viel weniger zu Problemen führen,

außerdem
Systen.out.println("starte nun for-Schleife "+RStart+" bis "+REnde);

edit: = statt == also, dann eben so


----------



## dassi87 (19. Nov 2007)

RStart kann nicht größer als REnde sein, das ist vorher schon festgelegt!

was soll ich denn dann statt = verwenden? == ? weil dann geht gar nichts mehr


----------



## maki (19. Nov 2007)

== ist ein Vergleich, Vergleiche benutzt man normalerweise in Bendigungen, dass deine Bedingung falsch ist, hast du ja schon festgestellt.


----------



## dassi87 (19. Nov 2007)

sorry ich steh grad aufm schlauch, wo soll ich jetzt was ändern?


----------



## SlaterB (19. Nov 2007)

for (KRadius = RStart; KRadius <= REnde; KRadius++)


----------



## ms (20. Nov 2007)

dassi87 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> {alert ("Fehlerhafte Eingaben!");}


Ist das javascript?

ms


----------



## SlaterB (20. Nov 2007)

und da sagte Hobbit mal, Java und JavaScript hätten nix miteinander zu tun,
in manchen Fällen fällt es den oberflächlichen Lesern nicht mal auf 

könnte komplett Java-Code sein


----------

